# 5D Mark III bug?



## TheAshleyJones (Mar 23, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about finding a glitch so early on. Do I get a prize?

It would be great if someone could confirm I am not being a doofus.

Using my 85 F/1.2L II, it seems that while in video mode I cannot use full-time manual focus if the lens is switched to AF. I often start by using AF and then subsequently use FTM to tweak focus. 

I have "USM lens Electronic MF" set to Enable After One-Shot AF.

If the lens is set to MF I have no problem manually focusing.

Anyone else able to check this or provide a suggestion?

Ash


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 23, 2012)

Try pressing the shutter halfway and then manual focusing, it should work fine (for stills). But for video you can't use AF anyways, so just flip the switch on the lens to MF.


----------



## TheAshleyJones (Mar 23, 2012)

But I *do* use AF to get me started in video and I do use this technique with the MkII.

I see you also have the MkIII and the 85. Does it work for you? It'd be really helpful to know whether I am missing a trick.

Cheers
Ash


----------

